# Skype, isight et OSX 10.5.5



## NicoBx (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai lu plusieurs choses sur Skype et iSight, mais n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème. Je m'explique: 

En utilisant Skype, je peux voir et entendre mon interlocuteur. Lui, en revanche, peut m'entendre, mais ne me voit pas. La caméra iSight n'est pas reconnue. 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment je dois m'y prendre? 

Je précise que la question porte bien sur Skype, et qu'utiliser un autre logiciel ne m'aidera pas.

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous saura comment m'aider... Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2008)

NicoBx a dit:


> Je précise que la question porte bien sur Skype,


et donc était  à poster dans l'immense sujet unique dédié


( où tu as peut etre déjà la solution en plus, utiliser la recherche interne à un fil  à coté d'outil de discussion)

derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-54.html


----------



## NicoBx (29 Octobre 2008)

Je savais bien que j'avais fait un truc de travers... :rose: j'imagine que ce sera transféré, désolé pour la gène occasioné


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2008)

ceci dit 
il est possiible que le probleme ne soit pas chez toi mais en face !( et la solution aussi)
tu parles d'un interlocuteur

tester avec divers cas en mac et PC


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Octobre 2008)

De plus, quand tu dis qu'utiliser un autre logiciel ne te sera d'aucune aide, je ne suis pas franchement d'accord, car supposons que ce soit TA cam qui soit le problème, on aurait pu te demander de l'essayer avec PhtoBooth ou iChat...


----------



## boddy (29 Octobre 2008)

Selon ce que tu as coché dans Préférence + Vidéo, il est possible que tu sois obligé de cliquer sur la petite caméra qui est en bas de la fenêtre pour que ton correspondant te voit.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2008)

NicoBx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu plusieurs choses sur Skype et iSight, mais n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème. Je m'explique:
> 
> ...




J'utilise couramment Skype avec des interlocuteurs PC. Une fois qu'ils ont réglé leurs problèmes, ça marche&#8230; C'est généralement une histoire de webcam reliée au PC &#8230;


Note du modo :



NicoBx a dit:


> Je précise que la question porte bien sur Skype, et qu'utiliser un autre logiciel ne m'aidera pas.



Et moi, je précise que lire les annonces annotées "A lire avant de poster" avant de poster, ça évite de poster n'importe quoi n'importe où. On déménage !


----------



## HPhilippe (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème.Pouvez vous svp me dire si vous avez trouvé une solution. 
Je vous remercie d'avance.

Salutations


----------



## globox3 (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème Skype ne reconnaissait plus la webcam isight ..  ... elle n'apparraissait plus dans les préférences vidéos.

J'ai quitté Skype Pomme-Q , relancé skype, retrouné dans préférences et remis la webcam isight qui est réapparue.

Tout fonctionne maintenant


----------



## Quilla-Huasi (28 Juin 2010)

Premièrement Bonjour à TOus, en espèrant que vous allez Bien...

Je vis à l´étranger où j´ai installé 2giga de RAM et dans la foulée Snow Leopard. Version 10.6.4.

J´ai donc un Macbook fin 2006/début 2007 sur lequel mon Isight fonctionnait tout ce qu´il y a de plus Normal.

Depuis je n´ai pas vérifié car je n´avais pas internet. Maintenant que je viens de rentrer en France (avant hier) Je me connecte, mets à jour le SKYPE et je m´Aperçois que mon ISIGHT NE FONCTIONNE PLUS !!!! et n´apparaît plus dans les préférences de Skype et plus dans Informations du Système (USB...).

J´ai appelé le SAV qui n´a pas pu m´aider sinon me dire Venez: on vous ouvre la machine et ça fera 80  minimum!!! - Je m´inscris sur ce Forum... Lis: vois le conseil de Baguera, l´essaie mais cela ne marche pas (peut-être cela est dû au fait que je n´utilise pas de batterie -la mienne est cramée et dois la remplacer).

QUE PUIS-JE FAIRE AIDEZ-MOI AMIS INTERNAUTES MACintoshiens !!!
Je vous en serai INFINIMENT reconnaissant.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2010)

Quilla-Huasi a dit:


> Premièrement Bonjour à TOus, en espèrant que vous allez Bien...



bonsoir

perso, ça va bien , merci :love:



Quilla-Huasi a dit:


> Je vis à l´étranger .



par rapport à quoi ? 





Quilla-Huasi a dit:


> Depuis je n´ai pas vérifié car je n´avais pas internet.



nul besoin d'internet pour tester l'isight, soit dit en passant



Quilla-Huasi a dit:


> Maintenant que je viens de rentrer en France (avant hier) Je me connecte, mets à jour le SKYPE et je m´Aperçois que mon ISIGHT NE FONCTIONNE PLUS !!!! et n´apparaît plus dans les préférences de Skype et plus dans Informations du Système (USB...).



ça, ça pue par contre



Quilla-Huasi a dit:


> J´ai appelé le SAV qui n´a pas pu m´aider sinon me dire &#8220;Venez: on vous ouvre la machine et ça fera 80 &#8364; minimum!!!&#8220; - Je m´inscris sur ce Forum... Lis: vois le conseil de Baguera, l´essaie mais cela ne marche pas (peut-être cela est dû au fait que je n´utilise pas de batterie -la mienne est cramée et dois la remplacer)..



je ne vois pas de rapport avec la batterie 
test avec photobooth ou quicktime
reset pram
test sur une autre session
test AHT

si pas mieux, case SAV j'en ai bien peur


----------



## boddy (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais pas trop mal. Merci 

Au temps, pas si lointain, où tous les Mac n'avaient pas une webcam, j'utilisais le pilote Macam qui m'avait permis de faire mon choix pour l'achat d'une webcam. Ça fonctionnait très bien avec Skype.

Seul bémol, je ne sais pas si ce Site est remis à jour régulièrement 

Ça pourrait être une solution plus économique que la réparation en SAV


----------

